# First litter and cold night coming



## montverdechick (Feb 11, 2012)

We finally had our first litter of NZW rabbits born this monrning around 9:30 EST! Five of the seven kits survived. Mom is a first time mother and has not nursed yet...from what we can tell. So, we want to leave the kits with her tonight for sure. Currently, it's 65 degrees out and windy. Mom didn't pull much hair, so we pulled a little put it with the shredded newspaper in the box. We also have a heat lamp on the kits. It's getting down to 33 degrees tonight. We will put up something to block the wind, but wanted to ask if we should do anything else? Thanks for you help and expertise!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

& I would provide as much warmth as possible by:

a. block the wind with something
b. put on a heat lamp... (good job! ) 
c. carefully move the hutch in a garage or some good spot if possible and without disturbing the bunnies. 

that's all I can think of but, I'm no bunny expert. Hope some other knowledgeable person comes around.


----------



## montverdechick (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks! I mistakenly posted this in the goat forum....secretly wish I had goats! We can't move the hutches, that are on stilts in the ground. But will do the rest. Thanks for replying!


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had plenty of litters do fine in 33 deg. weather. Just keep the wind out and have plenty of hay/bedding for the kits to stay warm.
Congrats on the litter too


----------



## montverdechick (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like we lost them all last night. Mom had one out of the box (not moving) and the others aren't moving at all. She hadn't nursed them yet, so that could be part of it. This morning, she is walking around with fur and paper in her mouth. Finally got it, but too late. First time mom, hope she will do better next litter. Thanks.


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss. Hope all goes well next time.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 15, 2012)

You might want to try it without a heat lamp next time.  An adult rabbit that lives outside has a well-developed coat and may not be able to stand the heat from a lamp for too long before she has to get out of that nest~thus no feeding of babies.  Rabbits do very well without added heat as long as they are out of the wind.


----------



## montverdechick (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks all. Does anyone know how long we should wait to breed her again?


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Feb 17, 2012)

You can breed her as soon as you want. I'd wait a couple of days and breed her again.


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 8, 2012)

I know this is an older thread, and so sorry you lost the babies. I hope things are very soon coming along better. 

Just in case someone searches this later I wanted to agree that you might actually want to avoid heat lamps. I normally use a regular bulb in a shielded lamp for heat for baby poultry, etc. so that is what I have for rabbits. I've lost litters on three different occasions (so maybe I'm a slow learner, but circumstances were different each time) by trying to use the lamp. 

Rabbits are more likely to die from heat than from cold, and the tolerances can be slim on the upper end. Even with checking the temps closely and raising the light (only 60W) I've cooked babies. If they are under a layer of hay and fur, even a thin layer, as long as they are bunched together it's amazing how warm they can stay. I finally learned the hard way it's often better not to interfere. And if you find a litter cold that NEEDS warming, do it slowly and carefully, and make sure you don't overheat. I've found those a real challenge to save. 

Just wanted to put that out there, since it's something I wish I'd known.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 9, 2012)

If you have a cold litter you can put them in your shirt and let your body heat warm them.  If the whole litter is cold I put a heating pad under half the nest box.  Once they are warmed if they get to hot they can move to the unheated side of the nest.


----------

